
Gross Injustice – The Slave Trade by the Numbers - ThomPete
http://www.neh.gov/humanities/2010/septemberoctober/feature/gross-injustice
======
lizardskull
Another number that I would be interested in learning is the number of
Africans that forced other Africans into slavery.

